# scissors and rust



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

How do you guys deal with this? I ordered an expensive pair of shears, but here in the austin humidity, they rust real quick. Im afraid of oil staining wallpaper, or do you not have a problem? What kind of oil do you use if so?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Never had that issue up here. Maybe outdoor plant sheers that will rust if not wiped dry but never indoors ones. Wonder if a light film of mineral oil applied and then wiped off would help? It’s a pretty basic oil and would seem to be the least staining of any I could think of.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Buy stainless shears


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Second the SS shears!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

I usually rub most of my tools and camping equipment with a dry PTFE lubricant but these are really good shears:
https://www.amazon.com/Kai-5210-8-inch-Dressmaking-Shears/dp/B004MN72VG


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

They supposedly are stainless. I paid $50 for them too.

I thought they were a KAI product, but I could be wrong. I cant remember where I got them from, but they were supposed to be really good stainless...

They might have been these ones: http://www.paintstoreonline.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/st_prod.html?p_prodid=74&p_catid=83

Nope. Those were discontinued, so I got these ones, and they are apparently NOT stainless, while all the other ones were. I just assumed.... dammit. http://www.paintstoreonline.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/st_prod.html?p_prodid=909&p_catid=83

I guess I could just oil them after use, but strip them of the oil before hanging. I really did think they were stainless though...


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Different alloys of stainless, different causes of corrosion... In any case, get some liquid no grit bar keepers friend, oxalaic acid. Then hit the surface with a dry PTFE. WD-40 Dry PTFE for example is easy to find at most hardware stores..
Keep your tools clean.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> ...
> Nope. Those were discontinued, so I got these ones, and they are apparently NOT stainless, while all the other ones were. I just assumed.... dammit. http://www.paintstoreonline.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/st_prod.html?p_prodid=909&p_catid=83
> 
> I guess I could just oil them after use, but strip them of the oil before hanging. I really did think they were stainless though...


Really just blast them with a dry lubricant once a week. Works fine for my drill bits and circular blades


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Really just blast them with a dry lubricant once a week. Works fine for my drill bits and circular blades


I have doubts about using dry lubricants as water repellent. Remember, these shears are for wallpaper. They are cutting into wet paper, and are exposed to lots of actual water. I believe a wet lubricant would work better. Even if I WD-40'd them, it PROBABLY wouldn't stain paper, but to be on the safe side, I can wash it off before the job, use the shears, and reapply afterwards. 

Drill bits and circular blades are a different story, and have different purposes.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> cocomonkeynuts said:
> 
> 
> > Really just blast them with a dry lubricant once a week. Works fine for my drill bits and circular blades
> ...


Holds up to snow and wet slush pretty well on my bike chain. 5 mile commute to work every day. Wipe clean after every ride and reapply once a month or so when visually required. Though I usually prefer a wet lubricant for chains in snow simply because they retard ice/mud build up more, more akin to a grease. Dry PTFE is really just a thin film coating. You may have to reapply but I imagine the coating holding up for quite a few jobs.

btw it's not wd40 it is PTFE, aka Teflon. Cost a couple dollars for a rattle can at the orange box or ace. Give a try :/


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

BTW, if anyone hasnt heard of using aluminum foil to get rust off of chrome or steel, it works great. Just dip it in some water and rub it on the rust, and it has an instant chemical reaction and makes it go away.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Soooo....no idea if this is a good idea or not but my first thought was to throw a couple coats of clear on em....rattle can. Then you're just worrying about the blades which can be handled with 1 of the suggestions mentioned earlier maybe? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I dont think that'd be a good idea. I just need to get in the habit of oiling them after a job, and wiping the oil off really good before I start. I dont see how it could possibly stain if I give a good wipe with a dry rag before hand.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I think you're just out 50 bucks man. Spend another 20 on a pair of stainless shears and move on......:smile:


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Gwarel said:


> I think you're just out 50 bucks man. Spend another 20 on a pair of stainless shears and move on......


Now there's a good idea...lol
Tuition is expensive in these dang trades.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Nah. Im just oil them and see if it prevents further rust. I kind of want a really good shorter pair though, and I'll make sure they're stainless. The ones I wanted were an inch shorter, self sharpening and stainless, but they are discontinued, along with the holster for them...


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Ginabauta said:


> Hello, sorry to wake up this thread, but I've wanted to ask for some assistance.


ask away!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Ginabauta said:


> Hello, sorry to wake up this thread, but I've wanted to ask for some assistance.


And...?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Ginabauta said:


> Hello, sorry to wake up this thread, but I've wanted to ask for some assistance.
> UPD: I have very often encountered a similar problem. I have high humidity in the city, and the metal begins to rust very quickly. I have been looking for really high-quality garden equipment for a very long time. Once at the family table, my cousin advised me to buy an online store that delivers various garden equipment. On the site The Best Pruning Shears - Premium Made Pruning Tools, I found many garden tools of very high quality and at a very nice price. I will not say that I had enough of their stainless tools for a long time, but they at least did not rust for a very long time and helped me clean absolutely the entire garden. Unfortunately, you can't get rid of rust, especially if you live in a humid climate zone. Still, high-quality tools will help you do this.


Gardening tools, and high end wallpaper shears are two very different things. Spray some silicone or something on your gardening tools.... Easy peasy.


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

. Just gotta clean them daily. Hard to keep tools without rust with a wet sponge on you at all times. My used blades look 20 years old if I don't dump every night.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Vinyl 54X said:


> . Just gotta clean them daily. Hard to keep tools without rust with a wet sponge on you at all times. My used blades look 20 years old if I don't dump every night.


That particular pair wasnt stainless steel, like I thought. I have exactly ZERO rust with my stainless Kai's Ive been using for the last five years. That pair was too long and heavy for me anyway.. Very dangerous over a hardwood floor... I do still use them to cut rolls on my table, but not during the install. And, they're pretty much rust free because of it.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Could they not be put in a sealed sleeve or bag after use and kept with a good sized, Silica gel pack. Silica gel is a porous form of silicon dioxide that is present in the form of small beads. It is desiccant, which means it has the power to absorb moisture by attracting the water molecules. These beads are packed in the paper packets and put into the items that need to be kept dry and moisture-free.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

jennifertemple said:


> Could they not be put in a sealed sleeve or bag after use and kept with a good sized, Silica gel pack. Silica gel is a porous form of silicon dioxide that is present in the form of small beads. It is desiccant, which means it has the power to absorb moisture by attracting the water molecules. These beads are packed in the paper packets and put into the items that need to be kept dry and moisture-free.


Or I could buy a stainless pair, which I did. For some reason, paste makes stuff rust really fast. I use plastic grids in my paste buckets for this reason.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Maas metal polish


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Woodco said:


> Or I could buy a stainless pair, which I did. For some reason, paste makes stuff rust really fast. I use plastic grids in my paste buckets for this reason.


Well, that was certainly the right thing to do!!  After all, even the best scissors are a relatively minor investment.
(Actually, I'm kind of amazed this thread went onto a second page!  )


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

jennifertemple said:


> Well, that was certainly the right thing to do!!  After all, even the best scissors are a relatively minor investment.
> (Actually, I'm kind of amazed this thread went onto a second page!  )


Its five years old. It keeps getting necroed.


----------

